# Soundless



## chronoman (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a hdr212, just installed back up version of 3.0-01-1-000, installed an external modem and went through the guided set up with no problem. Video works but no sound. I reinstalled 3.0 again using mfstools and still no sound.
How can I check if its a software problem or hardware?
I have checked the forum and have not come up with any answers.
If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.
By the way Tivo's sound works( the start up jingle and noise with the remote)
Live T/V and recordings no sound.


----------

